# 1/24 or 1/32 scale cars/truck



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay am converting an old used pola Red Horse Saloon to a Firehouse. My question what size vehicle 1/24th or 1/32 most of my rolling stock is a little of USA - Bachman - Aristo. The opening in front of the building will be 4" W x 4.5" H found a couple of fire trucks on ebay and Amazon, just seems to confuse me even more...lol would just like to be close to scale! which is it the giant or goliath? 


Terry Bye
Broken Springs RR


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

If your trains are 1:29 I'd look for the 1:32 items


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

What era? I used the Ertl 1926 Seagrave.... depending upon who you ask it's 1:27 or 1:30. It works well enough as a smaller unit in 1:24 And it was $5 at a yard sale. 









The fire station is a modified Piko Pleasantown store


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I personally think 1:24 and 1:25 scale vehicles look best with Pola structures. 1:32 tends to look a little small with Pola . 1:32 works better with Piko structures.



Here are some photos that show 1:24 scaled vehicles in relation to Pola structures:


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys are great!!!! Pictures help alot, and all Great pictures at that! I did notice the size difference with the pola structure vs piko's. 
I intend to blend my era period from steam to dieisel. Am jealous San Juan of your station's I found an old third party Idaho Springs Station (brick red/ white trim) and keeping my eye out for a used Silverton Station(s) (yellow/brown trim) or new hidden on somebodys shelf...lol 
Comparrison photo's really helped! Thanks .....Time to shop fire a new fire engine.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a cheezy cheap 1/32 plastic modern one that somebody can have if they wanna pay postage. lol.


----------



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

Nothing cheezy here Mik.....Thanks for the offer but New one (diecast) will service my town...lol


----------



## Kevin K (Nov 3, 2009)

There are a lot of diecast vehicles in scale on this site. I was trying to find the right scale for you but I wasn't exactly sure what you are looking for. Take a look for yourself, things are kinda pricey. http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.com/servlet/the-ALL/keyword/fire/start/1/total/209/Categories


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

I use 1/24 for my layout, think they work the best with pola.


----------

